# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014



## Mr.Drillinger (1. Juni 2014)

Auch im Juni kann es sich lohnen an die Küste zu fahren.
Gestern zog es mich mal wieder an die Küste.Zielfisch war eigentlich der Küstendorsch,der auch zahlreich gefangen worden ist,doch leider war es nur die Mini-Version.Nicht ein guter Fisch.Selbstverständlich machte ich am Nachmittag noch ein paar Würfe auf einem Riff,vielleicht schwimmt hier ja noch ein wenig Silber herum,obwohl die Bedingungen dagegen sprachen....strahlender Sonnenschein,ablandiger Wind,glasklares und pischwarmes Wasser...gesilbert habe ich trotzdem !!!!


----------



## jobo61 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Glückwunsch, sogar im Partnerlook. #6


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

... Petri Mr. D,

ich glaub du fängst sie auch im Süsswasser und ohne Haken #6.

Ich war dies Frühjahr (erstes auf Mefo) ca. 40 Stunden ohne Fisch. Eine unter 

der Rutenspitze unfreiwillig released. War aber trotzdem ne super Zeit.

Gruss
Henryk


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.petri. ähnlich erging es mir heute. zielfisch war der dorsch. und was passiert neben vielen schönen dorschen, steigt ne 50er ein. auf pilker in 10m wassertiefe.
meine 1. maßige überhaubt. da ging ein freudenschrei über den teich.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

...Petri zur Trutte mathei...und Petri Dank Männers !!!!


----------



## laxvän (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Petri den Fängern zu den beiden silberlingen#6
Ich habe am Wochenende in der Kieler Förde schön abgeschneidert...


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Petri Jungs! ich werd es am Wochenende auch nochmal versuchen!#6


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

sonmtag die ganze nacht versucht #q nur arschlatten gefangen
#q


----------



## Ostseesilber (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

... trotzdem Petri xfishbonex - auch wenn das wohl nicht dein Zielfisch war...

Auch mit den Alulatten ist es ja zZt nicht gerade einfach.

Haben die Nachts gut gebissen?

mfg
Henryk


----------



## Meerfor1 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Gestern auf Fehmarn: viel Krautgang und ein paar Hornis. Sonst nix: kein Dorsch und keine Forelle.


----------



## Kunde (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Gestern auf Fehmarn: viel Krautgang und ein paar Hornis. Sonst nix: kein Dorsch und keine Forelle.



Petri zu den Schnabeltieren. 
Um welche Tageszeit warst du unterwegs? Ich will nächste Woche wahrscheinlich auch nochmal an die Ostsee, daher würde mich das intressieren...

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Meerfor1 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Ab ca. 20.30 bis 23.00 Uhr. 

Viel Erfolg!

Bernd


----------



## MaikP (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Moin zusammen,
ich will mal das Sommerloch füllen:
Schöner Lachs, oder?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283702&page=3
 Grüße Maik


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*



MaikP schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich will mal das Sommerloch füllen:
> Schöner Lachs, oder?
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283702&page=3
> Grüße Maik


na da ist mal ne ansage. petri


----------



## fyggi1 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Mir fehlen die Worte... |bigeyes  Petri zum LACHS !!!

Gruss


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Zitat von *b_sinclair* 

 
_moinsen!
Hier mal ein bericht von meinem gestrigen angeltag an der förde:
  Gestern morgen gegen 7.00 stand ich völlig motiviert auf um mich mal wieder an die förde zu begeben. 
Da meine schwester derzeit samt familie auf einem campingplatz in   kollund verweilt hab ich mich heute mal für die dänische seite   entschieden.
Kurz vor 9 war ich auf dem campingplatz zum frühstück und dann ab ans   wasser! Angefangen hab ich in hot-dog-havn auf der sandbank.
Wasser flach,wind der stärke 0 aus nordost konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen. 
Hab mich dann auf den weg nach egernsund gemacht. Grundangel mit   wattwurm raus,posenangel mit heringsfetzen raus und dann die leichte 
spinnrute mit dem blinker bestückt. Ein paar meter weiter stand ein  angler der mir sagte:mit dem hornhecht ist es schwer dieses jahr,
auf der gegenüberliegenden seite stand ein angler der in kurzer zeit 5   kleine dorsche mit dem blinker landen konnte. Da diese alle im eimer   landeten
gehe ich mal davon aus,daß sie maßig waren. Meine versuche mit diversen blinkern blieben leider erfolglos.
Nun kommts: Ich hatte in meiner kunstköderbox noch einen etwas größeren gummifisch in blauweißsilberglitzer. 
Da ich mal irgendwo gelesen hab,daß dorsche sowas mögen hab ich den mal ein geklinkt und raus damit.
Wurf nr.6: Ich dachte zunächst ein boot gehakt zu haben. Die geflochtene rollte sich meterweise ab. 
Möööööööönsch....dachte ich das könnte ein dorsch sein der mehr als 50cm   hat. Diese harten schläge zwischendurch kannte ich noch nicht aber 
es muß was großes sein. Nach ca 12.8min kam es näher. Ein   salmoniederich!!!!!!! Könnte ein meefostealhachs sein. Genauer konnte   ich es noch nicht deuten.weitere 12min später lag es im gras!
Meerforelle!!!!! 86cm 6kg! (evtl. Lachs???)



















my biggest fish ever ever ever.....






mußte dann leider auch bald die heimreise antreten,da ich diese   göttliche kreatur bei diesen temperaturen nicht lange im auto lagern   wollte.                                

_

*für alle noch einmal sichtbar* #6


----------



## Rhöde (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Whow !

Bleibt nur ein dickes *PETRI* .


----------



## rxstx rxt (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Salm!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

....sehr geil...Petri...ich muss auch mal wieder an die Küste !!!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Glück muss man haben!

Petri!


----------



## aesche100 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Einfach genialer Fang(Lachs)!#hPetri und laß ihn dir schmecken.Der Zufall ist der beste Fänger!!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2014*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Auf sowas wartet wohl jeder... |wavey:


----------

